# Looking for hunting partner



## lovecawine (Apr 21, 2014)

I have hunted in Ohio and Michigan, but am now in Northern California and would like to find a hunting partner that would be willing to share some places to hunt. I can be reached at love a wine by a boo.com.


----------



## lovecawine (Apr 21, 2014)

My email is lovecawine at yahoo


----------



## ma dang (Feb 27, 2016)

where are you located ? i'm in Fresno (retired winemaker, lol !) and looking for partners. heading out to pine flat today.


----------



## oakparke (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm also a recent move from the midwest and looking for a hunting crew or broad area recommendations. (Legal hunting land obviously) I'm in Reno but already know i'll be driving for some hunts.


----------



## dave-0 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm in Merced also looking for fellow hunters.
[email protected]


----------



## pacificcoasthiking (Jul 8, 2015)

I am located on the central coast and did very well on Chanterelles this year, might not be over yet. I would love to get information on any location I might try my first morel hunt in the central Sierra's.
I tried last year and went on a hunt all around the dinkey creek area near shaver lake. Didn't see any at all. I understand protecting your hunting areas, but I would be happy to trade information and even a map for chanterelles around here.
Thanks in advance.
[email protected]


----------



## dave-0 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sounds good to me, I haven't found a new spot yet but I have two prospects that should be popping once it gets a little warmer. We have a three week window &amp; I have a friend in Groveland who will call me as soon as they start, that is his five acre parcel and my five acre parcel. I cannot invite you to his place but you are welcome to join me at mine. Also up the road from there an old hunting buddy of mine told me about a spot in the national Forrest. I would be very interested in going after some Chantelle's. They have been elusive for me so far. I do well with oisters, lions Maine and some other less choice fungus in the dinky creek area. Also near bass lake. Where are you located on the central coast?


----------



## pacificcoasthiking (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello Dave-o
I am in Los Osos/San Luis Obispo.
I will dial you in to the chanterelles. We have rain coming next week, and there should be a nice enough final flush of them for the season. You would probably get about 5 lb if you get anything, as most people have stopped hunting them. Some are huge. 
Thank you very much for the generous offer of going along for the hunt. I have a hunting partner named John, an old guy (don't tell him I said that, as I am 62 lol) but if they are happening in groveland they will be in other places as well. And I really understand about hunting on peoples property. So no worries at all.


----------



## pacificcoasthiking (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello Dave-O
Getting some rain here. I am thinking of checking to see if there is going to be a last "flush" of chanterelles. I will report to you on here or by e mail.
I am excited about the possibility of zeroing in on some Morels this year. I think the area on highway 120 looks like the best bet for us from our location. I have heard of some in the more southern area, but cannot get any report on that. 
I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## pacificcoasthiking (Jul 8, 2015)

By the way, one of the best producing chanterelle areas around here is Cerro Alto camp between Atascadero and Morro Bay. Go to the entrance of the campground, pay the $10 a day use fee. Stay parked there at the entrance and walk west over the creek. Go up and left on an old cut and trail, and a hundred yards up go to the left a bit and start looking all around. They are thick up there. Then you can look back from the creek crossing to the right against a hillside that hides quite a few of them. Then follow the trail at the base of the hillside towards the west and forage all around those areas. Lots of chanterelles up there. Cheers!


----------



## pacificcoasthiking (Jul 8, 2015)

dave-0 said:


> Sounds good to me, I haven't found a new spot yet but I have two prospects that should be popping once it gets a little warmer. We have a three week window &amp; I have a friend in Groveland who will call me as soon as they start, that is his five acre parcel and my five acre parcel. I cannot invite you to his place but you are welcome to join me at mine. Also up the road from there an old hunting buddy of mine told me about a spot in the national Forrest. I would be very interested in going after some Chantelle's. They have been elusive for me so far. I do well with oisters, lions Maine and some other less choice fungus in the dinky creek area. Also near bass lake. Where are you located on the central coast?


Hello dave-o
I hope all is well. I am going out for what is likely the last chanterelle hunt here locally tomorrow. I am wondering how the snow and timing are going on the morel world. Any news? I am going to Tahoe the first week of May, and might have time for a day of hunting somewhere up that way or nearby. I welcome any info that way.
Thanks again.
Don


----------



## pacificcoasthiking (Jul 8, 2015)

ma dang said:


> where are you located ? i'm in Fresno (retired winemaker, lol !) and looking for partners. heading out to pine flat today.


Hello Ma Dang, this is quite old but I am in my second year of wanting to find morels. Do you find them out at Pine Flats lake or surrounding? When do they start fruiting?
If you ever want chanterelles and don't have a place to hunt in the valley, I can direct you over here on the coast. They have been happening, but should really get going after the rain coming this next week. Thanks in advance to anyone who can direct me to morels


----------



## morelmike (Apr 16, 2016)

We had some 200 acres burn on one of our ranches last summer. Elevation is about 1800'. Still a bit early but checking weekly. I'll keep everybody posted. Have a couple of patches up high but they don't usually produce until May...


----------

